# Terminator Models from Pegasus



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Both the Tank and Hunter/Killer will be done in 1/35 scale,as well as a set of figures.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

These Guys are really climbing the list on my favorite model producers. I know a lot of people are so-so on the WOW Remake and Relic movies but I think the kits are fantastic. Not to mention the classic WoW models and good Ol' Uncle Martin.
Given their trend, I wonder if they would ever roll the dice on a "Day the Earth Stood Still" Release


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Both the Tank and Hunter/Killer will be done in 1/35 scale,as well as a set of figures.



Holy crap! One of my Grail Kits!!! Where did you hear/see this?

Off to check their website.............

Edit- Doh, just saw it in the iHobby thread!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Holy crap! One of my Grail Kits!!! Where did you hear/see this?
> 
> Off to check their website.............
> 
> Edit- Doh, just saw it in the iHobby thread!


I actually knew about it a few weeks ago,but could not talk about it til They announced it at the iHobby Show.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just checked and the old Horizon Arial Hunter Killer was 1/35 scale. That vinyl kit was about 16 inches long. The new Pegasus kit is also 1/35! That is going to be a great frickin model! Can't wait until we see mock ups of it. 

Now I just have to find some small motors to power the blades and.................


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What is Pegasus website address?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/ :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

That's the Pegasus website, but don't go there looking for any news. They have a habit of not adding new products until right before they have them in stock (the Nautilus and Lunar Explorer being exceptions). In fact, they don't even have their own WotW Tripod kit on there yet!

Anyway, The T2 announcement is awesome! Probably my favorite of this year's iHobby. Actual, I'm just going to go ahead and make an announcement of my own. Pegasus is now officially my favorite model kit company!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

derric1968 said:


> Pegasus is now officially my favorite model kit company!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mine as well. 50's Sci Fi, modern Sci Fi, Monsters, Aliens, Sharks, Pop culture figure kits, Nautilus. Coming soon Dragons and Dinosaur kits. Their diversity is unmatched. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mobius may be great for figures and Battlestar Galactica, but for all around Grail kits and kits no one thought would ever see the light of day, it's all Pegasus!!!!!!!

T2 
Vermithrax
WOTW Tripod

Oh yeah!!


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

_Really_ jazzed about the Aerial and Tank Hunter Killer kits! (Also jazzed that I was able to sell my Horizon Aerial Hunter Killer vinyl kit on eBay for 82 bucks...!)

Have wanted styrene kits of these (especially the H/K tank) for a looong time. Go, Pegasus, go!


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

JimPV said:


> _Really_ jazzed about the Aerial and Tank Hunter Killer kits! (Also jazzed that I was able to sell my Horizon Aerial Hunter Killer vinyl kit on eBay for 82 bucks...!)


The Horizon aerial HK was a dog of a kit with soft detail be glad you got rid of it. Also I was never certain as to how scale accurate that kit was anyway it always seemed to be very large for 1/35 scale.

The HK tank will have some good diorama potential. Also helps that pegasus makes all sort of diorama related materials so perhaps they will do some corss marketing and have a diorama kit.


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

getter weevil said:


> The Horizon aerial HK was a dog of a kit with soft detail be glad you got rid of it.


Oh, yeah - I know. Sold it _because_ of the announcement from Pegasus of these upcoming kits. Kept looking at it in the box thinking, "maybe I can do something with this"; but then came to the conclusion that the most I could do was use it to help scratch build one (like I was gonna get around to that...!).

None of the Horizon mecha-type kits were any good (at least of the ones I've owned)... _except_ the ED-209 kit. It's terrific, with beautiful machined (_not_ hand sculpted) detail. 'Twas a shame, 'cause Horizon's figure kits were great.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Scott at Pegasus says that each kit, will have 5 (count them 5) 1/35 scale endoskeletons as part of the kit as well.

Can't wait for these things.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Scott at Pegasus says that each kit, will have 5 (count them 5) 1/35 scale endoskeletons as part of the kit as well.
> 
> Can't wait for these things.


I wonder if they will be chromed?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Always loved the Terminator films, and had wanted to do a "devastated Earth" dio featuring the tanks and hunter/killers. So I'm really looking forward to these. 

Sean


----------

